# Hwang Kee



## sjrwheeler (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,
i've just purchased the Soo Bahk Do Tang Soo Do Volume 1 book by Hwang Kee.
i am having trouble finding any information on any of the other volumes mentioned at the start of the book.
does anyone know if Hwang Kee ever wrote or published volumes 2 - 5? and if so where are these books available?

Sam


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 15, 2008)

sjrwheeler,

Volume 2 is available from the US SBD Federation (officially) and unofficially on e-bay.  It is almost always up for sale there.  It includes many of the advanced forms, including 3 of the Yuk Ro series.

GM Hwang Kee never published volumes 3-5 as first though.  BUT, he did publish a significantly different version of volume 2 in Korea, written exclusively in Hangul, and including 10 forms which are not practiced and mostly unknown to Americans.  

If you are looking for more information on GM Hwang Kee, he published a book called "The History of the Moo Duk Kwan" which is also available through the federation.  I suggest that as well.

Also, if you get the time, the Muye Dobo Tongji is worth a read....you won't find too much in terms of similarity, but historically, it is very important and a basis for some of Hwang Kee's work.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yeah!  And welcome to MT!  Be sure that you stop by the Meet and Greet section to introduce yourself.  It is always great to have more TSD and SBD people around...


----------



## sjrwheeler (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you for your help.
as i'm not a member of the US SBD Federation i'll be checking out ebay for volume 2, and also Hwang Kee's History of the Moo Duk Kwan.
i've never heard of Muye Dobo Tongji, but i'll definately look into it,
thank you,
Sam


----------



## Viper720 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are ever looking for a copy of the Muye Dobo Tongji you can always get a copy from turtlepress, http://www.turtlepress.com/Muye_Dobo_Tongji_p/mdtj.htm


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 16, 2008)

BE WARNED!  If you are reading the MDT, don't expect to understand it at first shot.  Hwang Kee did A LOT of transcribing and interpretation to get out of it what he did.  Unless you are learning weapons, it is hard to get a whole lot out of the one chapter of empty handed techniques.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 17, 2008)

If you are interested in seeing some pictures of KJN Hwang Kee that post haven't, go to myspace.com/masterpenfil and check out my photo album; 
"Pictures From Past Martial Arts History".

Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## sjrwheeler (Jan 22, 2008)

thank you for everybodys help and advise
i've added the books you suggested to my reading list

Master Penfil, as a photographer the historical images section was very interesting to me, thank you

Sam


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 22, 2008)

Sam, 
Where are you located?

Are you able to make it in to Michigan in February for our seminar?

Check out the thread here on MartialTalk.com.

Many of the practitioners here on the board are traveling in to participate. I enjoy meeting and training with everyone. I have been teaching seminars around the country since 2005.

I will look forward to hearing back from you!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## sjrwheeler (Jan 23, 2008)

Well i live in the UK, so travelling would be expensive, plus my dissertation for my degree is due in at the end of feb.
however thank you for the invite, perhaps one year i'll be able to afford to travel to the states and i'll look your classes up.

Sam


----------

